# 1,000 km audax events for 2012



## DooBlood (8 Sep 2011)

Hi,


Does anyone know what 1,000k events are available to tackle next year. Any easy ones? Oh, and what do folk know about any 24 hour events?


Cheers, Doo


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Sep 2011)

DooBlood said:


> 1,000k Any easy ones?



You having a giraffe


----------



## mcshroom (8 Sep 2011)

Looks like there's a Mille Alba being put together next year. Not sure I'd call it easy but the scenery should be good


----------



## PpPete (8 Sep 2011)

This is the only 1000k on the AUK calendar so far.
It's "easy" in that riders return to the same YHA each night for a proper kip.



__________________

Edit: Cross-posted with Mcshroom


----------



## DooBlood (8 Sep 2011)

Ooooh, thanks guys. We like the look of this


----------



## frank9755 (10 Sep 2011)

There will be a Mille Miglia in Italy (1,000 miles / 1,600km) and there is also a long one in Bavaria (1,400km I think). Also likely to be other smaller ones in Netherlands, Belgium and France. 

There will most likely just be one 24 hour TT, run by the Mersey Roads Club. I've not seen the date announced but this year it was at the end of July (same weekend as the Dunwich Dynamo). There will be lots of 12s though!

This is a useful thread (YACF) - PBP participants saying what they are planning next


----------



## vorsprung (10 Sep 2011)

The Rocky Mountains 1200km is running next year

http://www.randonneurs.bc.ca/rocky/rm1200.html


----------



## DooBlood (11 Sep 2011)

Lots of events, thanks guys. I really only wanna do a 1,000k event really though. The PBP was tough, let's try something slightly less is my thinking, then maybe LEL the year after?!


How come so few 24 hour events?


----------



## frank9755 (11 Sep 2011)

DooBlood said:


> How come so few 24 hour events?



There were two this year but that is unusual. The trend has been towards people wanting to ride shorter distances, so there are now far more 10 mile TTs than there used to be, and fewer people want to ride for 24 hours. There are still quite a few 12 hour events in the timetable


----------

